
Show HN: TheWorst.is - tvalent2
https://theworst.is
======
brbsix
Just to spare anyone else the trouble, this is a service to send postcards
with Democratic party talking points to prominent Republican politicians. Not
cool.

~~~
cphoover
what trouble? you can make your own app "insult a mexican" or something along
those lines.

~~~
brbsix
Yeah but to make an appropriate comparison, I'd have to make my own app "The
Worst People On Earth", give it the tagline "Some people are literally the
worst. TheWorstPeopleOnEarth.com lets you tell 'em by mailing physical protest
postcards, all online. Research the worst people doing the most terrible
things to all the nicest people and join the people-powered mailroom blitz."
Ohh, but by the way, every single person listed is Mexican. Sorry I didn't
mention it earlier.

To be clear, I'm not defending Republicans, I just don't appreciate the Trojan
horse partisanship.

------
romanovcode
Seems like you're pushing some kind of agenda here..

